#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [消息] 野萃文學誌 第四期徵文

## pache

轉自http://www.plurk.com/p/lhw4me


活動目的：
　　勇猛、迅捷、狡詐、沈穩、靈活，文學故事中常以人物的外型提示人物的內涵；而一旦將獸人的概念引入，形貌的變化更加豐富，也更能提示人物的個性。如若將種族天性引入，諸如善於奔走、棲息於樹上的豹；一被察覺居處就搬遷、足跡幾乎呈直線的狐；則小說人物自然更有風采。倘若再進一步，將生理特徵也編綴其中，如爪能否伸縮、行動是急是緩、鎖骨或有或無，必將多采多姿。
　　有鑑於此，敝同盟此次徵文主題為「天賦職能」。依照種族或亞種特質，強調、賦予其與異種族不同的天性與能力，並將其表現在職業技能上。

主辦單位：
　　獸人文學推廣同盟

徵件主題：
　　天賦職能

主題說明：
　　特性和職業技能的關聯。不管是全然合適、全然不合適、片面合適都可以，然而不能是「無關」。
　　承前，此一搭配必須為故事主要組成因子；倘若抽離此關聯，而故事依然成立，將判失格。
　　原創性。與所有徵文相同，越是獨特新穎，越可能受到高度評價。
　　趣味性。終究一個故事好壞得失，仍然由其趣味導出。

　　另補充兩點：
　　職業之定義，為「具收入可能之常態社會分工」，即使沒有特定名稱，甚或該分工下僅有一人，只要表現出這點、以及滿足這點的技能，無論現實是否曾有此一分工，即被認可為職能。比方能提前察覺死亡、負責通知葬儀社的社會分工。另，「具收入可能」意指當事人可以藉此謀生，也可自願或非自願放棄；比方自願無償製作慈善衣物的裁縫、戰時被強迫徵用的鐵匠。
　　人物可兼職。然而請至少在其中一項分工中表現出關聯。特別是部份傳世職業會具有多重職能，比方常身兼教師、醫生、代書、公證人的神職人員。

徵件作品：
　　七千五百字至一萬五千字以內的中文小說，其中必須有至少一名主要角色是獸人。

收件時間：
　　2016年3月1日至6月15日

投稿方式：
　　將投稿作品以Microsoft Word(.docx)或OpenOffice(.odt)檔案寄至furryliterature@gmail.com，並附上希望使用的筆名。

參賽資格：
　　不限。

徵選件數：
　　每位參賽者不限投一件。

參賽作品規格：
　　（一）只要是未發表過的作品，七千五百字至一萬五千字以內的完整故事，均屬徵稿範圍。恕不接受片段章節、長篇故事的契子，或未完結故事。
　　（二）參賽作品需有至少一名重要角色是獸人。此處之獸人定義為所有非人類且有野獸外表的人型生物；野獸種族不限於哺乳類，魚類或昆蟲類亦可，但人外及只有部份野獸特徵之人類，如只有獸耳獸尾之人類皆不屬徵稿範圍。具體判斷方式，將以邀請評審之主觀認定為準。
　　（三）參賽作品需以電腦打字，並以12級字（章節標題不在此限）、新細明體、內文需以橫向文字、A4頁面排版。
　　（四）參賽作品一律採正體中文格式。簡體稿件也接受參賽，但在刊登時，將以同文堂轉換成正體。如果擔心在轉換上出現錯誤，建議可以自行轉換為正體後再投稿。請勿使用黑色以外的顏色、隱藏字體及其他不利閱讀的特殊效果；字體變化僅限於粗體，勿使用斜體。請勿使用火星文、注音文或其他不符合中文文法的語句創作。
　　（五）字數計算方式，一律以Word中【校閱／校訂／字數統計】的「字數」為準。
　　（六）投稿者可自行加上插圖，一篇稿件限定最多一張插圖。請隨圖附上說明指定該插圖搭配的橋段，以方便排版。該插圖不額外給予稿費，亦不影響選評。
　　（七）不接受限制級作品，但不排斥非情色的的裸露。此限制同樣適用於插圖。
　　（八）參賽作品需為首次創作，如有下列情事之一者，主辦方得逕取消獲獎資格：（如經檢舉確認，即取消參賽資格，不予遞補名次）
  　　1. 抄襲他人或已授權經紀之上市與未上市之作品，經查證屬實者。
  　　2. 違反著作權法或其他法律相關規定者。
  　　3. 曾於公開徵件比賽獲獎之作品（含連作之部分作品）不得參賽。
  　　4. 比賽之作品必須為未經發表過的作品。
  　　5. 不願接受同盟安排刊登或放棄得獎獎項者。
  　　6. 其他違反簡章情節重大者。
  　　7. 內容如不符規定或繳交文件不完整者，不得評選，參賽者不得異議。


刊登方式：
　　得獎作品將集結成冊，於第二屆人外＆獸人only場次上販售。販售所得之利潤，將作為得獎獎金及聘請繪師之費用，及支付部份營運成本。

獎項：
　　共取三名作品入圍，其獎金如下：
　　第一名：淨利潤之30%（視販售情況，約600至3,000新台幣）。
　　第二名：淨利潤之20%（視販售情況，約400至2,000新台幣）。
　　第三名：淨利潤之10%（視販售情況，約200至1,000新台幣）。
　　最終獎項與獎金之分配，可能依評審狀況而有所不同；若有名次缺額，會以相應的方式分配獎金。
　　得獎作品將於確認收錄後通知得獎者。若作品未錄取，本同盟將不另行通之，請投稿者見諒。

評審建議：
　　（一）請盡量在開頭五百至一千字內吸引讀者注意。
　　（二）請使用正確的標點，茲列舉常見錯誤如下。若標點符號錯誤太多，恕不予評審直接退回。詳細請參考教育部《重訂標點符號手冊》修訂版：http://language.moe.gov.tw/001/Uploa...001/HAU/c2.htm
  　　1. 引號「」請勿使用英文引號「””」，且引號內必須有文字，不可只有標點。
  　　2. 刪節號「……」為兩個一組使用，其前後不可接上逗句驚問等標點符號，只能接文字、引號、抑或不接任何字元。
  　　3. 破折號「──」為兩個一組使用。
  　　4. 問號「？」與驚歎號「！」皆為單獨使用，任何組合之連用，如「！！」、「？？」、「？！」等皆為錯誤使用。
  　　5. 「～」僅可用於時空、數量等概念之拉引，不可置於語尾做語氣延長用。
　　（三）請謹慎處理具爭議性的題材，例如政治、種族、宗教、對人類的仇恨、對人肉的偏好等。
　　（四）「天賦」之定義：即該種族生理上的先天特色，如常見的狗的聽（嗅）覺敏銳、熊的力氣大、蛇會脫皮、蜥蜴會斷尾、有翼龍會飛等等種族的先天特色，且該特色須符合生理學、物理學與一般概念之限制。行文中亦可斟酌加入超自然因子，然而請務必思考其說服力。
　　（五）承前，超自然類型之天賦須有典故依據；除非是獨創種族，否則不建議使用純然虛構的天賦。
　　（六）「天賦」之範圍：先天特色加上後天努力而展現的職能優勢，屬於廣義天賦範疇。

注意事項：
 　　（一）入圍作品之財產權，將於截稿日當日起兩年間（七百三十二日）轉讓予獸人文學推廣同盟所有。此為專屬授權，於此期間同盟有權行使該作品之相關財產權權利，他方（包含 作者本人）皆不得使用。兩年後，此專屬授權自動失效，同盟只保有再版雜誌的權利，而不可再對雜誌內容進行任何編輯或修改。對此專屬授權契約，投稿即表示同意。
　　（二）作品投稿後，同盟將於三日內回信確認，收到回信才代表投稿成功，請投稿者注意信箱以免錯失投稿時機。
　　（三）得獎作品得於獸文同盟計畫之刊物上刊登，刊登時將不再另付稿酬。
　　（四）參賽作品獲獎後始發現參賽資格不符者，將取消其獲獎資格並回收獎勵，如因此造成對第三人之損害，該作者應自負全部損害賠償之責任。
　　（五）若參賽作品為兩人以上共同創作，本同盟將聯繫投稿者洽談獎金事宜；共同作者間如何分配獎金，同盟概不涉入。
　　（六）參賽卻未入選之作品，在作品集正式刊登之後，可依作者意願逕行對外公佈。
　　（七）本簡章規定文字之解釋，以獸文同盟為準。
　　（八）本簡章如有未盡事宜，獸文同盟得隨時補充修正公佈之。
　　（九）比賽相關事宜，可寄信至furryliterature@gmail.com詢問。

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

看了還滿心動的<3
但許多個人的因素讓我很遲疑ww
畢竟我的文筆和繪技不是多好
要買本子來看自己有沒有上，甚至就算真的得名（不太可能就是啦）要我領錢也有困難
會再考慮看看owO(#

----------

